# amp



## patw

What does amp mean in the receipes


----------



## texasgirl

There was a glich when using the &.
It was doing amp& for ampersan{sp} Just ignore that part, it can get confusing sometimes though when your trying to read.


----------



## Debbie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> There was a glich when using the &.
> It was doing amp& for ampersan{sp} Just ignore that part, it can get confusing sometimes though when your trying to read.


 
ok I got to ask... what is ampersan?


----------



## buckytom

this symbol  "&"   is called an ampersand. it is derived from the latin "et", which means "and".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampersand


----------



## jkath

It's one of these:

&

So, way back when in our archives, if someone wrote "salt and pepper", it came out as "salt amp;& pepper"

our new format can't read all the old html.


----------

